

Value Semantics and Polymorphism - AndreyKarpov
http://www.reddit.com/r/viva64/comments/12eocv/value_semantics_and_polymorphism/

======
mooism2
Direct link --- [http://www.cplusplus-soup.com/2012/10/value-semantics-and-
po...](http://www.cplusplus-soup.com/2012/10/value-semantics-and-
polymorphism.html)

